# I'm terrified of my EF 70-200 f/2.8 IS II



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 3, 2014)

I just got it yesterday. It's a beast! Right after I unboxed it, it drop kicked one of my cats and ate the other! :-\

Kidding aside, I really am scared of it. It's so unbelievably heavy for its size. Can my 5D3 handle that kind of weight? I'm supporting it with one hand while shooting (obviously while not on a tripod), but when I let the neck strap support the camera and lens while I need both hands free I worry about it bending the lens mount or breaking the lens mount.

How strong is the mount on my camera? Can it handle this heavy lens?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: I'm terrified of my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II*

The mount will be fine. When Canon feels a lens is too massive for a strap connected to the body, they put strap lugs on the lens (as they do on the supertele lenses).

Having said that, it's likely bad for your neck, I wouldn't recommend carrying it like that. Instead, get a Blackrapid strap and connect that to the tripod foot. Better balance, load on shoulder, happy you. 

Personally, I have Arca Swiss-type plates on body and lens collars, and a Kirk 1" clamp attached to my BR strap (with a little Loctite Blue). I can quickly move the strap attachment from the body (with a standard lens) to a lens collar, or remove the strap for tripod use.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: I'm terrified of my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II*



neuroanatomist said:


> The mount will be fine. When Canon feels a lens is too massive for a strap connected to the body, they put strap lugs on the lens (as they do on the supertele lenses).
> 
> Having said that, it's likely bad for your neck, I wouldn't recommend carrying it like that. Instead, get a Blackrapid strap and connect that to the tripod foot. Better balance, load on shoulder, happy you.
> 
> Personally, I have Arca Swiss-type plates on body and lens collars, and a Kirk 1" clamp attached to my BR strap (with a little Loctite Blue). I can quickly move the strap attachment from the body (with a standard lens) to a lens collar, or remove the strap for tripod use.



Those straps are an interesting concept. Never would have thought of that myself.


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: I'm terrified of my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II*



neuroanatomist said:


> Instead, get a Blackrapid strap and connect that to the tripod foot. Better balance, load on shoulder, happy you.



+1 for a BlackRapid or similar strap with a tripod socket mount. I have two; one by BlackRapid and a second by CustomSLR. I also like using them attached to the tripod socket on the base of the camera body, when using lighter-weight glass.

And you'll get used to the 70-200's weight ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: I'm terrified of my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II*



JonAustin said:


> I have two



As do I. Both of mine are BR, a 'regular' one (RS-4) for general use, and a Sport-L (a left-handed one) for my 600/4L IS II.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 3, 2014)

The 70-200 F2.8 is far from a heavy lens - you will get used to it very quickly. I normally carry mine by the lens foot as I simply can't be bothered to faff about with extra straps that only end up getting in the way.
Just enjoy it's wonderful IQ and the weight will soon disappear!


----------



## Ruined (Sep 3, 2014)

In short, the mount will be fine.


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 4, 2014)

I've read bad reviews of the now discontinued Speed Rapid (or Rapid Speed, I'm not near it now) but it's worked we for me. I shoot a lot of baseball or stage shots and use a lightweight monopod for that. I'm 6'2" and it's not a problem- no worries with it mounted to either my 7d or my xxd bodies. So mainly, don't use the 'factory strap', get a good one that will distribute the weight as you walk with it. Lots of readers here have used it (and lenses like it) without a problem because of the weight to camera body issue.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2014)

I also use a Black Rapid, there is no problem with the lens hanging down from the camera, and, as you noted, you need a hand to support the lens when shooting. A monopod works well also.

I'd suggest that you look into Neuro's setup if you plan to carry the lens a lot. I seldom carry the camera / lens combination for long periods, but the black rapid eliminated a stiff neck issue even after hours of carrying heavy equipment.


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 4, 2014)

Size and weight scared me off so I settled for the f4. f2.8 is sharper and faster but I don't shoot for a living so I can live with the extra stop. you have a great lens but as mentioned get a tripod mount strap. I love my Black Rapid, just get in the habit of making sure it is tight and the safty catch is screwed tight. I never had a problem with either but it's always good to be paranoid. Enjoy!


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 4, 2014)

Another BlackRapid user here.

If my entire shoot can be done using my 70-200 then I connect the strap to the tripod collar. It's much better balanced there.

But if I know I'll be changing lenses and the shoot is faster paced, I connect it straight the camera. I've never hesitated to worry about the strength of the mount. It can easily handle the 3.2 pounds


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 4, 2014)

With the 400f5.6 (roughly the same size) nearly being my first lens, I got used to holding the lens and letting the body hang fairly quickly (especially with a Rebel).
The 5D3 may be a similar weight, but the lens is much longer and will give more leverage. Just get used to carrying everything by the lens, you have no choice with the Big Whites, so I'm sure it's not a problem as long as you're not trying it with something like the Nifty Fifty.
The Canon lens mount is another reason I'm glad to have this brand, it's literally big enough to fit the entire Nikon lens mount inside it. Imagine how those people must feel.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 4, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> Another BlackRapid user here.
> 
> If my entire shoot can be done using my 70-200 then I connect the strap to the tripod collar. It's much better balanced there.
> 
> But if I know I'll be changing lenses and the shoot is faster paced, I connect it straight the camera. I've never hesitated to worry about the strength of the mount. It can easily handle the 3.2 pounds



3.2 lbs? Is that all it is? I would have thought it was more. I just looked up the 24-105. I wouldn't have guessed that was only ~1.5 lbs either. Somehow these things feel strangely heavier to me compared to if I was just lifting a plain weight.


----------



## gbchriste (Sep 4, 2014)

Another +1 for the Black Rapid with this lens. My usual outdoor portrait session goes to about 2 hours and I can easily tote it around for that length of period with no problem. And with the strap attached to the tripod foot of the lens, the mount is not supporting the weight of the lens, but rather the weight of the body. The weight of the lens is being borne by the strap.


----------



## Menace (Sep 4, 2014)

Very happy with my Blackrapid 7 - highly recommended. 

Re wait, you'll get used to it. I used to think it was heavy too (years ago) but it feels like a feather weight after hand holding my 1Dx + 400 2.8 II !


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 4, 2014)

Too Heavy??

I am Hanz and he is Franz... We are here to Pump! You Up... All you girlie shooters out there...

Yes... You... Ohhh but this lens is too heavy... Try lifting a Buick and see what heavy is... and do some push up while you are at it. 

Never liked the Black Rapids. I use a spider Holster with a shoulder straps to evenly distribute the weight and generally am running around with a 5DMKIII 70-200 F/2.8 IS II on one hip and a 5DMKII with a 24-70 or 16-35 on the other.

One race I shot I had the 300 F/2.8 IS II on my 5DMKII and the 70-200 on my 5DMKIII... Hand holding and shooting both of those over about 8 hours... That was the only time I started feeling it a little in my shoulder by the end of the day.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 4, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Kidding aside, I really am scared of it. It's so unbelievably heavy for its size. Can my 5D3 handle that kind of weight?



Well, my 2-year-old can handle it.









> How strong is the mount on my camera? Can it handle this heavy lens?



You can hang a 400/2.8 from the mount on a Rebel.


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 4, 2014)

There was a time when I thought my XT and non-L 70-300 was heavy. Now I frequently carry two 5D3's, one with a 24-70 2.8 II and the other with the 70-200 2.8 II. The 70-200 is so much fun to use, I don't think about the weight.

Frankly, it all depends upon how you shoot. My 70-200 is my most used lens by far. Consequently, it's most often in my hand, at the ready. 

When I do expect to do more walking than shooting, I carry ThinkTank holsters on a ThinkTank belt. Most of the time, however, I use a ThinkTank belt with Peak Design Capture Clips. (Spider holsters are also worth a look.) I like the concept of the BlackRapid, but any long-term should system often leads to headaches for me. I find that the belt solutions carry the weight with greater ease. But, again, you mileage will vary.

Incidentally, I do keep homebrew 1" neck straps on both bodies for those times when I need to switch between both cameras quickly. For me, these are handier than the factory straps and less likely to get in the way when not in use.


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 4, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> andrewflo said:
> 
> 
> > Another BlackRapid user here.
> ...



Haha I know the feeling. When I upgraded from the f/4 IS to the f/2.8 IS II it felt like a brick!! 3.2 pounds + 1.5 pounds of camera is quite a big chunk of metal, plastic, and glass. Throw a flash on top and it becomes a monster.

Sucks to lug around on an exhausting shoot, but it's nice to feel the money you paid in weight


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 4, 2014)

Menace said:


> Re wait, you'll get used to it. I used to think it was heavy too (years ago) but it feels like a feather weight after hand holding my 1Dx + 400 2.8 II !


Nah...1dx + 400 f2.8 IS II feel like a feather weight after hand hold 1dx + 600 f4 IS II + x2 TC III ;D

I'm heading out tomorrow with 600mm plus both TCs. I hope the IQ will not be good, so I don't have to get one. 

Pray for me :


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 4, 2014)

Always use the lens to support the weight!

You will get used to this, but it is good to be cautious. Support the lens at all times, and carry by lens rather than body to take torque off of the body. If possible, support both.

They are built tough.

Don't forget- afma!

Congrats on your white!

sek



Mitch.Conner said:


> I just got it yesterday. It's a beast! Right after I unboxed it, it drop kicked one of my cats and ate the other! :-\
> 
> Kidding aside, I really am scared of it. It's so unbelievably heavy for its size. Can my 5D3 handle that kind of weight? I'm supporting it with one hand while shooting (obviously while not on a tripod), but when I let the neck strap support the camera and lens while I need both hands free I worry about it bending the lens mount or breaking the lens mount.
> 
> How strong is the mount on my camera? Can it handle this heavy lens?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 4, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Always use the lens to support the weight!
> 
> You will get used to this, but it is good to be cautious. Support the lens at all times, and carry by lens rather than body to take torque off of the body. If possible, support both.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
Congrats Mitch.Conner

I agree with Scott.


----------



## Datfish (Sep 4, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> It's so unbelievably heavy for its size. Can my 5D3 handle that kind of weight? ..........................
> 
> How strong is the mount on my camera? Can it handle this heavy lens?



Don't worry about the lens mount...it's plenty strong enough ..as long as you don't drop it (from experience!! :'()

Sounds like the real question is CAN YOU HANDLE IT over extended periods??? 8).....YES YOU CAN! ........and you will get used to it!...............ENJOY!

I use same lens on a 5Diii and a 7D shooting sports and events. Sometimes using both with 5DIII mounted to a 24-70 f2.8 ii and the 7D with BG mounted to 70-200 IS ii + 1.4 Ext, with a monopod. You get used to the weight and the IQ of the kit makes it all worthwhile in the end [*b]BUT... *a good sling strap system is essential in my view.... or a holster system if that's what suits you. Either way.....!!!!
[/b]
FOR ME?.....I use a "modified" BR Double strap system when using both bodies or a "modified" Luma Loop when using only one. In either setup I usually have the 70-200 set on a monopod as well for extra stability if using for extended events. Works Fine!

THAT SAID I am more than a little paranoid about having the strap mounting systems fail, regardless of the lens fitted, after having such an accident in the past ..... that cost me heaps!
On all my sling straps I have added an additional mount so that the straps connect to 2 points on the Camera as follows ;

a) One connection is via a BR Carabiner attaching to an OpTech "Uni-loop" which is itself permanently attached to the strap lug of an Arca Swiss camera plate on the base of the camera. ( does not interfere with Tripod mounting)

b) Second connection is via a duraflex Rock Lockster QR clip. The female end has a webbing loop and the male slides on the strap. The webbing loop on the female end attaches to an OPTech "Adaptit" fitted in the cameras left hand strap lug.

_(Note both straps have adjustable slide "stoppers" on either side of the combined sliding carabiner and male QR Clip to control the camera slide range in both directions.)
_
Not only do these dual connections make me feel the cameras are more secure,they also change the "hang angle" to one which is , to me more comfortable than either one of the single connections gives. The system also allows me to disconnect quickly either camera, and mount quickly on a tripod without having to "fiddle with/Remove" anything extraneous on the lens foot plate or the camera plate.


CONGRATULATIONS AND ENJOY THE LENS and just get "set up" with whatever suits YOU and your style....but the camera Mount certainly won't break unless YOU drop it!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 4, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I just got it yesterday. It's a beast! Right after I unboxed it, it drop kicked one of my cats and ate the other! :-\
> 
> Kidding aside, I really am scared of it. It's so unbelievably heavy for its size. Can my 5D3 handle that kind of weight? I'm supporting it with one hand while shooting (obviously while not on a tripod), but when I let the neck strap support the camera and lens while I need both hands free I worry about it bending the lens mount or breaking the lens mount.
> 
> How strong is the mount on my camera? Can it handle this heavy lens?



Don't worry! Also, it will seem like a light little bit after you have tried a super tele and that will quickly erase all of your mount fears. Canon builds 'em tough. Their cams can handle the 70-200 2.8 II like child's play and with one hand behind the mount's back.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I just got it yesterday. It's a beast! Right after I unboxed it, it drop kicked one of my cats and ate the other! :-\
> 
> Kidding aside, I really am scared of it. It's so unbelievably heavy for its size. Can my 5D3 handle that kind of weight? I'm supporting it with one hand while shooting (obviously while not on a tripod), but when I let the neck strap support the camera and lens while I need both hands free I worry about it bending the lens mount or breaking the lens mount.
> 
> How strong is the mount on my camera? Can it handle this heavy lens?


Congrats,
you'll be amazed with the performance of this combo ( I have it!). Get a BlackRapid or similar strap with a tripod socket mount. I have another brand strap by customzied using a tripod quick plate with blackrapid connector. If you use the standard camera strap hang the camera on one shoulder, not around the neck.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 4, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > I just got it yesterday. It's a beast! Right after I unboxed it, it drop kicked one of my cats and ate the other! :-\
> ...



+1 on the BR strap with the 70-200. That's my longest and heaviest lens and I have no concerns about the BR threaded knob backing out. 

Many thread the BR knob into the 70-200 tripod collar, but I usually pull the collar so that the lens slides into a 'normal' 77mm hole in my tenba insert + satchel bag combo. If you load a collared 70-200 into a satchel vertically, the collar always fights with the insert and you end up having to rearrange your dividers. So unless I am doing tripod/monopod work, I lose the collar and just thread the BR threaded knob into my 5D3's threaded hole. It's not quite as well balanced as if you thread into the tripod collar, but it's still worlds more comfortable to carry than a traditional camera strap.

An added benefit of the BR strap (and many other tripod mount attached straps) is that it gets completely out of the way in a jiffy when you need to move to a tripod. I always hated how traditional straps (fed through the camera body's eyelets) would always get in the way of my tripod setup and shutter release cable. Now it's 1) unthread the BR strap, 2) screw in my RRS L-plate, and 3) I'm in business.

- A


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for all of the helpful information and for the congrats. These sling systems sound like a great idea. So far from a few test shots, it seems like a great lens.


----------



## Datfish (Sep 4, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> +1 on the BR strap with the 70-200. That's my longest and heaviest lens and I have no concerns about the BR threaded knob backing out.



Just for clarity my point of being "paranoid about having the strap mounting systems fail", was not about a fear of the BR Connect-R "backing out". It was about a fear of the Carabiner snapping or fatiguing at the swivel point, as it is after all, only cast alloy. There have been more than a few reports of this happening. The Rock Lockster QR clip could also possibly be released accidentally in the right circumstance. With a dual connection it is extremely unlikely that both would fail simultaneously................_*But as I said I am paranoid after a costly event in the past involving a failed strap*_!


----------



## justaCanonuser (Sep 4, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> How strong is the mount on my camera? Can it handle this heavy lens?



No problem, as others already posted. I carry often my 5D3 with a 500 mm supertele, that's a more than 6 pounds lens which dwarfs the 70-200/2.8 (I have one), and shoot it handheld. So the camera's mount has really something to hold. Never had any problems (my 5D3 has 67000 shutter actuations now).


----------



## FEBS (Sep 4, 2014)

No worry there about. Fully agree with Neuro his remarks. I'm also a black rapid user. I mostly use the double strap with at right the 1dx+200-400 and left the 5D3 with 70-200 2.8 ii. I don't have any problem with the weight of the combos hanging on the strap. When shooting with only one lens, I use the BR sport strap. Did stop using the standard Canon strap as all the weight is hanging then on your neck, and then even with a 5d3 and 70-200 you will feel that after a few hours.


----------



## rs (Sep 4, 2014)

It's also possible to use the standard strap to carry such a lens more comfortably. Hang it off your shoulder instead of your neck, and have the camera the wrong around - so the prism is against your body instead of the back of the body. The lens will hang straight down then.


----------



## Reiep (Sep 4, 2014)

I ended up reversing the tripod mount on the top and use it as a handle for the 70-200II and the 6D. I almost only carry it this way, except if the place is very crowd. No effort whatsoever.


----------



## tayassu (Sep 4, 2014)

I would recommend you the Carry Speed FS-Pro as a strap. Due to its mounting plate its safer attached and better to lay on the table/ground (also Arca-Swiss compatible). Very comfortable and very safe!


----------



## surapon (Sep 4, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I just got it yesterday. It's a beast! Right after I unboxed it, it drop kicked one of my cats and ate the other! :-\
> 
> Kidding aside, I really am scared of it. It's so unbelievably heavy for its size. Can my 5D3 handle that kind of weight? I'm supporting it with one hand while shooting (obviously while not on a tripod), but when I let the neck strap support the camera and lens while I need both hands free I worry about it bending the lens mount or breaking the lens mount.
> 
> How strong is the mount on my camera? Can it handle this heavy lens?




Dear Mitch.
Exercise, Exercise and Exercise---Yes, All of us as the Photographers must have the routine exercise 6 Days a week, for our love hobby, to carry the heavy load of all the weapon that we will use in that day, Special, when we need to shoot fast with out to change the lenses, That Mean we might use more than one camera in that work day.
Sorry, Just ME and my Idea, Crazy Old man ( 65 years young on this coming October 2014).
Enjoy
Surapon

PS, I do like this Past 40 years with out no problem about Canon Bodies ( Since Canon FT QL,T50, T70, T90, A2E--- to now 2D, 1DS, 7D,5DMK II , EOS-M) and Most of Canon Lenses from 8 MM to 600 MM.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 4, 2014)

Too funny, Surapon! Seriously, photography is a big motivator for exercising. Dumbbells for the arms (curls, flys, presses), stairs for the legs and heart (even if the only weight is getting the groceries in or the laundry back and forth from the basement laundromat).


----------



## NancyP (Sep 4, 2014)

Now to the OP's question. I routinely hike with the EF 400 f/5.6L or the EF 180 f/3.5L macro mounted on 60D or 6D camera, and I often use the Cotton Carrier vest system with the CC attachment screwed into the1/4" socket on the L bracket instead of the camera base (L bracket is always on the camera) or the tripod foot (camera and lens, and their center of gravity, stick out too far from the vest). These lenses are approx. 2.4 to 2.5 pounds each. Lens hangs straight down. Both hands are free, and the camera and lens aren't bouncing around, so I can use hands for hiking (balance, poles, scrambling and grabbing tree or rock, etc). The down side to the CC vest is that it is slightly hot under the chest plate (the back is open mesh). Big plus: CC vest works very well with photo backpack or technical (climbing or back-country high-volume) backpack.

When I am holding the long lens and camera but not in shot position, I may use the tripod foot as a handle or position the camera/lens on one shoulder, holding it there with one hand, or cradle the camera/lens with one arm.


----------



## surapon (Sep 4, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Too funny, Surapon! Seriously, photography is a big motivator for exercising. Dumbbells for the arms (curls, flys, presses), stairs for the legs and heart (even if the only weight is getting the groceries in or the laundry back and forth from the basement laundromat).



Thanksss, Dear Friend NancyP.
Another Great way for my Exercise, To help my wife carry the Groceries , when She walk and Shopping with smile on her face.
Have a great day.
Surapon


----------



## sgs8r (Sep 4, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> The mount will be fine. When Canon feels a lens is too massive for a strap connected to the body, they put strap lugs on the lens (as they do on the supertele lenses).
> 
> Having said that, it's likely bad for your neck, I wouldn't recommend carrying it like that. Instead, get a Blackrapid strap and connect that to the tripod foot. Better balance, load on shoulder, happy you.
> 
> Personally, I have Arca Swiss-type plates on body and lens collars, and a Kirk 1" clamp attached to my BR strap (with a little Loctite Blue). I can quickly move the strap attachment from the body (with a standard lens) to a lens collar, or remove the strap for tripod use.



+1 YABRU (Yet Another BlackRapid User) along with the camera and lens plates and quick release clamp on the Blackrapid. I use ReallyRightStuff (RRS) plates and clamps, but same idea. 
I used this setup (along with a ThinkTank belt and some pouches) when I hiked up Kilimanjaro last year (above 15k feet, if your camera is buried in a pack or pouch, you won't take many pictures). I finally ended up taking the camera strap off because I never use it any more. 
I can move the camera quickly from BR to tripod to monopod, using the lens plate on the 70-200 2.8 and the camera plate for smaller lenses.
For extended shooting with the 70-200 (sports, birding, etc.) I highly recommend a monopod (I use it with a small ballhead w/RRS clamp). It eliminates the weight issue and gives just a bit more stability.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 4, 2014)

holy crap surapon!  How have you not herniated a disc? ???


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 5, 2014)

For the OP: 

Some folks (like me) have a lot of faith in the BR threaded knob that comes on their straps. So I comfortably trust that threaded knob to stay well fixed on my 5D3 threaded hole with the 70-200 attached.

Others want added security, and have opted to leave a tripod plate on their camera at all times. They then _epoxy that BR threaded knob directly to a clamp_ that locks on to the tripod plate. This guy runs through what that looks like:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWes5KE3QZI

This is nice if you worry about unthreading and/or if you prefer to leave a tripod plate on your camera.

But I trust the knob without all that fuss. Keep in mind that my biggest lens is that 70-200 and I am not a photojournalist jumping out of a humvee with the army in Afghanistan. Bigger lenses or more rough handling of your camera could conceivably unthread that BR threaded knob, so use your best judgment on how much extra security you need.

- A


----------



## docsmith (Sep 5, 2014)

Just use it...soon the only thing you will fear is not having it on your camera....  ;D


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a 300mm f4and the 70-200mm beast. From time to time I pick the beast up and try to figure out why it is so much heavier. 
Have you put it in a camera bag yet? It's like adding a ship's anchor to your wind surfer.

Takes awesome photos though....


Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 5, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Have you put it in a camera bag yet? It's like adding a ship's anchor to your wind surfer.



Yes. I tried, but it's got too much in it already so when I tried, my ThinkTank Urban Disguise 60 v2 looked at me, laughed, and said, "Ain't gonna happen bro."

Time to get a bigger bag, I like ThinkTank, but this bag is about the biggest they make that i know of.

Do you carry it in your bag inside of the lens case/bag that came with it?

Nice photo.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 5, 2014)

I carry a 5D, 24-105, 35/1.4, 15mm fisheye, 580ex, and a 70-200/2.8L IS II with 2x TC III all in a ThinkTank ChangeUp.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 5, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I carry a 5D, 24-105, 35/1.4, 15mm fisheye, 580ex, and a 70-200/2.8L IS II with 2x TC III all in a ThinkTank ChangeUp.



Must be tight.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 5, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I carry a 5D, 24-105, 35/1.4, 15mm fisheye, 580ex, and a 70-200/2.8L IS II with 2x TC III all in a ThinkTank ChangeUp.
> ...



Yeah, but it all fits, and when you take the camera out for use, the bag is largely empty.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 5, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I carry a 5D, 24-105, 35/1.4, 15mm fisheye, 580ex, and a 70-200/2.8L IS II with 2x TC III all in a ThinkTank ChangeUp.



I carry a lowepro 650 All weather bag. It could carry 6 of these lenses, and a laptop. And then you'd never lift it off the ground. It is a great bag, but can easily be packed to be too heavy. I have a wheeled art case that holds it and will often use that when I am "packing heavy"


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 5, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I carry a 5D, 24-105, 35/1.4, 15mm fisheye, 580ex, and a 70-200/2.8L IS II with 2x TC III all in a ThinkTank ChangeUp.
> ...



I carried everything I said all day every day all around Orlando for 12 days straight. And I'm a little guy.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Sep 5, 2014)

Have no fear - lilmsmaggie is here. You can just ship it to me. Problem solved ;D.



Mitch.Conner said:


> Kidding aside, I really am scared of it. It's so unbelievably heavy for its size.


----------



## Helios68 (Sep 30, 2014)

I use it on a 700D. It is not a problem for the mount nor the strap, but for my neck maybe 
That quite heavy it's true


----------



## Velo Steve (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm tempted by all of the strap suggestions, but just to come back to the original question for a moment...

I have the (possibly bad) habit of carrying my camera by simply wrapping my fingers around the handgrip. It puts a twisting force on the lens mount. That said, I have used the 70-200 F2.8 IS more than any other lens as I have moved from a 350D to a 40D to a 5D III. There has never been a problem with the lens or camera mount.

The camera isn't always carried that way of course - I'll often wear the neck strap, but it's heavy enough that I end up using one hand to hold the weight of the lens as I walk.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 30, 2014)

Velo Steve said:


> I'm tempted by all of the strap suggestions, but just to come back to the original question for a moment...
> 
> I have the (possibly bad) habit of carrying my camera by simply wrapping my fingers around the handgrip. It puts a twisting force on the lens mount. That said, I have used the 70-200 F2.8 IS more than any other lens as I have moved from a 350D to a 40D to a 5D III. There has never been a problem with the lens or camera mount.
> 
> The camera isn't always carried that way of course - I'll often wear the neck strap, but it's heavy enough that I end up using one hand to hold the weight of the lens as I walk.


As almost everyone has suggested, lose the neck strap, get a BR or a Carry Speed Strap, I've got both, in fact 2 of the Carry Speed's both brands work excellent, never failed me yet and the Carry Speed is a little cheaper, and they work every bit as good as my BR. At least mine do.. That's why I have 2 of them and only 1 BR... 

On my Carry Speeds, I hook up the safety strap to the camera via the quick connect directly to where you tie your neck strap too and the main strap goes straight to my lens mount... love it!

You're neck will thank you and your insurance carrier will too, assuming you have insurance on your gear... The first time you strap it on, you'll wonder why you waited so long! Seriously, get it on Amazon or something, so you can send it back if you don't like it. But you will... no question. That's why everyone is recommending it..


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 8, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Velo Steve said:
> 
> 
> > I'm tempted by all of the strap suggestions, but just to come back to the original question for a moment...
> ...



"assuming you have insurance on your gear." besides renter's insurance in case anything gets stolen, that's it.

What kind of insurance do people typically get for their gear?


----------



## infared (Oct 8, 2014)

Just put it on the camera and go out and shoot. Look at the results...
You will forget about anything you posted here and will just want to shoot MORE! :


----------



## FEBS (Oct 14, 2014)

Mitch,

Just back from a safari today. I used the 5D3 and 90% of the time the 70-200 2.8 mk2 was attached to it. I used it on a Black Rapid double strap. The other side 50% of the time even a 1Dx with the 200-400 attached. did not get any problem. Don't be afraid, the 5D3 can hold your 70-200 easily.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 14, 2014)

I've since gotten used to the little bit of weight. It only felt heavy because I'd never had a lens that large before. I'm sure one day I'll buy one larger. When that day comes you'll know because I'll be the guy panhandling with a sign that says, "Sold my home to buy a great white. Spare change appreciated."


----------

